# Arx Mortis in Killen, AL - new website is UP



## Arx Mortis (Mar 7, 2010)

Premiering October 1st, 2010, *Arx Mortis* (located in Killen, Alabama) has the pleasure of bringing you the LARGEST and MOST INTENSE commercial Haunted Attraction in North Alabama, with over 50,000 square feet of INDOOR terror!

*Arx Mortis* is located in the former Graystone Manor facility, however this is a COMPLETELY new attraction from start to finish. *Arx Mortis* is BIGGER..it’s BETTER…and it’s a whole lot SCARIER than anything you’ll find in North Alabama.

Featuring movie quality special effects & sound, live actors, and professional animatronics – we’ll immerse you completely in the experience from the moment you walk through our front door until you run screaming out the exit.

Check out our official website to see pics of our actors during our latest dress rehearsal (teaser pic below) www.ArxMortis.com

You can also see us online at:
www.facebook.com/ArxMortis
www.myspace.com/ArxMortis


----------



## granamyr (Oct 3, 2005)

Whoo hoo!!! It looked great...thanks for letting me preview!!!
Hamish


----------

